# Anyone run Windows Server in a VM?



## grep2grok (Oct 30, 2015)

Hi, I recently set up a 16TB ZFS iSCSI NAS system for a friend, but we really don't need all the CPU and RAM (we don't really need high-speed storage: not a lot of users, big files that you load once, work on it, save, pull the next). What we do need is more CPU for the .NET app, which is only built for Windows Server. I have a question out to one of their scientists about experimenting with Mono, but pending that, the only path forward is Windows.

I have 3 machines, all running two Xeon processors. Ideally, I'd like give some of the compute capacity in the storage array to the app. Does anyone have experience with supporting Windows within a FreeBSD system?


----------



## von_Gaden (Oct 31, 2015)

Yes.
I can guarantee that Windows servers run very well with VirtualBox under FreeBSD.
In fact I prefer to run them in such virtual environment to achieve reliability and the benefits of ZFS file system. Plus, you should not waste a whole machine for Windows server.


----------

